# LGB cleaning engine....



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm considering getting one of these LGB cleaning engines. I've read that they are no longer making them but are the replacement cleaning wheels available. I have not found them in my searches. Not sure I want to invest in the engine if I can't get the consumables. The reviews of it seem pretty good to me.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Mickey,

They are still in production so you can still get the parts. The new one is #21670 and is red now instead of yellow. Any LGB dealer should be able to get them for you.
I've had one for years and it's a great machine. You do, however, have to do occasional maintenance to keep the cleaning axle working smoothly. I'd recommend you take it apart yearly to clean, regrease and it will last a long time. It's designed to be simple to maintain.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

mickey said:


> I'm considering getting one of these LGB cleaning engines. I've read that they are no longer making them but are the replacement cleaning wheels available. I have not found them in my searches. Not sure I want to invest in the engine if I can't get the consumables. The reviews of it seem pretty good to me.


 
$$$


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I'd imagine you should be able to adapt a pair of reasonably-sized grinding wheels for much lower cost.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

You may want to look at a new product.

Put Rail-Kleen in a Google search


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I have one of those LGB track grinders. they work pretty good IMO. The grinding wheels are available from Train Li and others and have always been readily available even today in my experience.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You can just buy the pads, or the complete kit with the rims and screws.
I change out the rims every 2nd time I change the cleaning pads.

Replacing the rims is important as the cleaning wheels are lifted over the plastic at switch frogs and crossings and do wear out.

Note, this cleaning engine should never be used on plated track. Great on brass and can clean stainless although it should not be necessary.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

*LGB --> Loram railgrinder*

* They still make the track cleaner loco (Marklin), but as said, it is red now not yellow. I've never had one myself - til now. I have one such unit here being worked on, one more paid for waiting on delivery and a third unit yet to pay for. Why 3 units you say ??? Because, I will be the first person n G scale to own a Loram rail grinding train  A lot of work and very $$$$ I plan on converting the locos somewhat to look more American looking - yet the earlier units looked somewhat like the Euro model. Lots of details and lots of time I will set aside to build this Beasty. I also plan on putting some welder circuits in the grinder units and change the LEDs to yellow ones. So the consist would be something like this... Euro snowplow modified as lead unit, 2 modified LGB track cleaning locos, a custom scratch built power car, the third cleaning loco (modified of course), 2 modified tankcars, a modified Aristo track cleaner, a scratch built short passenger (crew) car and my modified Aristo wet track cleaning car. This should be able to clean ANY layout it goes to tour on. I've thought about this one a loooong time and deceided to "Goat" for it. One interesting thing will be all the light bulbs it will take to light it up like the real thing. It may also take 2 Phoenix sound systems for sound. I am debating on whether or not to start a thread on it thinking someone will tear it apart. I will post it on the Aristo tribute page on face book where I generally go to post no a days. So I'm done, don't need anymore track cleaners now. Soon I'll have my Loram train and will never have to worry about cleaning track again *

*Rocky *


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Rocky,

I'm sure plenty of people will enjoy following your project.

Sometime it's best to just ignore any negativity on line.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I got one of the SanVal caboose pad dragging cars. But the issue is cleaning when you haven't run in a while. It needs several passes to get it done yet the engine pulling or even pushing needs clean rails to do the work. This 'active' as apposed to 'passive' when not run for awhile means it cleans before the pickup try to get power. Makes sense to me. Right now I'm just considering options but can possible see the drag or push passive method will be good for keeping clean as long as regular running. I know you can do the pole with scotch bright but I have (or will have) several tunnels, faux mountains, etc that are an issue with pole method.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi guys,

this is my "american version".
Replaced the lights and horns and added some decals.
Good enough for me.
It does a very good job on track cleaning but you are adviced not
to leave it running unattanded.

Stefan

1. Version: 










Final version with new handrails:


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I strongly support Stefan's comment about not leaving the LGB track cleaning loco unattended. On occasion there has been a small twig on my track. It did not derail the polishing wheels, but did derail one of the axles on the motor block. The drive wheels were getting power, but not moving. The polishing wheels were also spinning. By the time I discovered the problem, there was a small divot in the track under the polishing wheels. 

It does a good job of cleaning dirty track. I do not use mine on a regular basis, only when we have been away for an extended period of time. For regular cleaning I use a green Scotchbrite pad on a drywall sanding pole.

Chuck

PS nice looking modifications to the engine!


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* I like your version Stefan. I am going to Americanize my LGB track cleaners into Loram like units. I will be using the LGB snowplow as a lead unit. Here is where I am at on the project. I'm surprised you didn't do handrails on the cab up to the cab door. I also added mirrors too.*

*







*

*







*

* Since these pictures, I have added a back walkway/end platform. I will add rails there too and I'm in the process of converting the headlights with F unit type"bucket" dual sealed beam lights. I also plan on adding underframe inspection lights as well as other spotlights. I will be re-lettering them as GN units leased from Loram leasing Corp./company - LLCX.*

*Rocky*

*BTW, My train will have this plow, 3 LGB track cleaners, custom power car, 2 tankcars, short passenger/crew car and a custom Aristo 20 ft tankcar/ bobber caboose wet track clear car built on a 40 ft flatcar. I think I will drop the Aristo 20 ft track cleaning car - not needed. I started a thread on this Loram rail grinding train *

*Rocky*


----------

